# Your age in WATTS!



## Rob Fisher (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (20/3/18)

Oom Rob you look somewhat out of your comfort range there. Both Mod, Atty and Watts. 62 is the new 35 by the way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spyro (20/3/18)

Trying to take a photo while the misses bounces us around on the 4x4 trail.

Not easy...

Age in watts and puffs.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVapeGear (20/3/18)

I bet @Rob Fisher wish he was 28 on this thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/18)

SAVapeGear said:


> I bet @Rob Fisher wish he was 28 on this thread.



I still feel 28 in my head... it's just the body that isn't playing ball!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Dietz (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki (20/3/18)

And this is my favorite wattage at the moment

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (20/3/18)

A fully charged battery. The coil comes in at 0.265 ohms. Voltage drop of 0.2V.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/3/18)

Braki said:


> And this is my favorite wattage at the moment


Haha snap!






Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mahir (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## HapticSimian (20/3/18)

Can it be 5pm yet?





Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheV (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos (20/3/18)

TheV said:


>


Oh my hat. I thought you were younger than me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (20/3/18)

Christos said:


> Oh my hat. I thought you were younger than me


Nope, just very immature

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (20/3/18)

**** Not my actual vape watts....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

Yes I worked it out, well I tried to!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## TheV (20/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 126472


Its a good thing you have something other than a BB handy, otherwise you couldn't play this game

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

TheV said:


> Its a good thing you have something other than a BB handy, otherwise you couldn't play this game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/18)

Christos said:


> **** Not my actual vape watts....
> View attachment 126496


Snappity snap

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Anvil (20/3/18)

I never even registered that both my everyday devices are set to my age.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/18)

You guys are making me feel a bit long in the tooth



At least I am spot on with my last draw to make the battery cooperate as well, and the resistance is a perfect match for my age x 2

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faheem777 (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## antonherbst (20/3/18)

How about that.
My gloom is firing at my age. That is probably why i love my vape so much.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (20/3/18)

Watts and battery %

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (20/3/18)

Snap @blujeenz 
With @Rob Fisher 's mug

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (20/3/18)

Seems I'm playing in the middle of the ballpark here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 126472


I couldn't help but notice that your top cap isn't put on properly. The Templar has notches/grooves on the top cap that need to line up in order for the cap to be put on properly. It's a pretty nice feature which the Geekvape Athena had. It makes it easy to remove the RDA for the mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> I couldn't help but notice that your top cap isn't put on properly. The Templar has notches/grooves on the top cap that need to line up in order for the cap to be put on properly. It's a pretty nice feature which the Geekvape Athena had. It makes it easy to remove the RDA for the mod.



Thanks! Never noticed that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks! Never noticed that!


It was a very clever touch by Augvape. I've had RDA get stuck on my mod and it's not a good thing. Either the mod gets scratched or the RDA gets scratched when using tools on it  How are you finding the build deck on the Templar? What Build are you using?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> It was a very clever touch by Augvape. I've had RDA get stuck on my mod and it's not a good thing. Either the mod gets scratched or the RDA gets scratched when using tools on it  How are you finding the build deck on the Templar? What Build are you using?



It is very clever... I put in a single 5 core alien and it was a piece of cake... well-designed deck for sure! I'm am using the Templar in dripper mode to test juices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is very clever... I put in a single 5 core alien and it was a piece of cake... well-designed deck for sure! I'm am using the Templar in dripper mode to test juices!


It comes with a Ceramic block for single coil mode right?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/18)

daniel craig said:


> It comes with a Ceramic block for single coil mode right?



It looks like Ultem... and yes it sure does which is good for us single coil boys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (20/3/18)

Exhibit 1: Mental age. 



Exhibit 2: Real age.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## ddk1979 (20/3/18)

Ok, so had to run the wattage up 'quite a bit' and then forgot to dial it down again.
Inhale and .... oh that's horrible.
Aaaah ... tone down the wattage all the way to 23w .... heaven once again

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (20/3/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Ok, so had to run the wattage up 'quite a bit' and then forgot to dial it down again.
> Inhale and .... oh that's horrible.
> Aaaah ... tone down the wattage all the way to 23w .... heaven once again
> 
> ...


Ok, now I feel better, that coil in the Skyclone doesn't like 48watts, neither do I. Pleasure cruising along at 18w thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/18)

ddk1979 said:


> Ok, so had to run the wattage up 'quite a bit' and then forgot to dial it down again.
> Inhale and .... oh that's horrible.
> Aaaah ... tone down the wattage all the way to 23w .... heaven once again
> 
> ...


I did the EXACT same thing earlier. 

Couldn’t figure out why my B.B. was boiling

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DaveH (20/3/18)

Well here's a thread stopper 




Beat that!

Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 16 | Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (21/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (21/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/3/18)

Can’t vape my age - and according to my wife, I sometimes can't act it either











Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (21/3/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

antonherbst said:


> How about that.
> My gloom is firing at my age. That is probably why i love my vape so much.
> 
> View attachment 126513
> View attachment 126512


What coil have you got in there @antonherbst? I wanna get into mech squonkers so doing my research and gathering as much info as possible beforehand. I like single coils at 25-35w and I see yours falls in that range. Obviously a full battery will hit harder at higher watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (25/3/18)

Allmost my bday yahy

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/3/18)

DaveH said:


> Well here's a thread stopper
> 
> View attachment 126564
> 
> ...



So you have 5 more years use of that Mod @DaveH then your Mod can no longer keep up with your age.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (25/3/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/3/18)

I feel young still until i drove past a night club yesterday and then realised im a old f%@k

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (25/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 126997
> 
> 
> I feel young still until i drove past a night club yesterday and then realised im a old f%@k


Brother, wish I was your age. I know and understand your thinking, I thought the same at that age but today I know just how wrong i was for thinking so. You are still a spring chicken and I wish you would know and enjoy it. LOL.

Wait till grownups start calling you "oom" and it no longer bothers you that they do.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (26/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 126997
> 
> 
> I feel young still until i drove past a night club yesterday and then realised im a old f%@k



Wait until the day the feeling of a brand new dishwashing sponge excites you. Then you know youth is a thing of the past.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christian (26/3/18)

Still young in age kids make me feel old though keeping me on my toes

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mac75 (28/3/18)

A few more days for .5

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/5/19)

Bump!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/5/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (18/5/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Elmien (18/5/19)

I had to take the wattage down a bit...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/19)

Lol it used to be 40

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

Lol I don’t have enough power on the Evod to get to my age!

I must be old then. Haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (18/5/19)

Silver said:


> Lol I don’t have enough power on the Evod to get to my age!
> 
> I must be old then. Haha


Lol you're a lightie like my nephew

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (31/5/19)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (31/5/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (31/5/19)

my Picos don't go that far

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/19)

Hooked said:


> my Picos don't go that far


Picos don't go to 21?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (31/5/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 167907


And I thought I was the only one who sub ohm???


----------

